

A few pixels here and there, and iOS 7 is beautiful - joshuamerrill
http://josh.io/a-few-pixels-here-and-there-and-ios-7-is-beautiful

======
Yetanfou
Reading that page gave me an acute case of adjectivitis. Just the first
sentence contains 4 adjectives:

'Apple _finally_ revealed its _highly_ anticipated iOS 7 operating system,
_dramatically_ redesigned by _legendary_ designer Jony Ive.'

Followed by:

'It’s stunning.'

I notice this writing - and speaking - style occurs frequently by those
enamoured by Apple products, probably a result of listening to a few too many
Jobs speeches. It is also rather distracting in that it makes it hard to take
the message for granted as it comes across more like religious fervour than
objective thought. May I suggest ditching the adjectives for a more toned-down
style?

~~~
Falling3
This _really_ jumped out at me as I was looking through the article. I tried
to staved off judgement because I really don't know much about the state of
iOS and whether significant changes are coming with the next release. With
that said, it definitely smacks of fanboyism. Can anyone comment on how
warranted his hype is?

------
czhiddy
These articles are largely pointless, since taste is subjective.

For instance, I find a few of Leo's icons to look slightly better and a few to
look slightly worse. Going down the page, JustD's, Zane's, and Ida's icon sets
look worse overall, in my opinion.

~~~
StevenRayOrr
For those interested, the Dribbble pages linked in the post contain actual
conversations about what works and what does not (as well as justifications
for both that go beyond "because I said so"). I tend to favour that over the
style of the blog post which seems to be saying, "these are better than
Apple's icons, because I like them more".

------
pacomerh
Nah, how can you say those icons are just plain ugly and then based on a light
modification say they're almost beautiful. Yes the new version on the right is
better, but it's in the same category, it's nothing too drastic. The OS is
fine, it'll pick up, people just hate sudden change. (I don't even use an
iphone maybe thats why it doesn't bother me that much)

------
some1else
It's interesting how designers prefer the weather icon gradient the other way
around, even though the original direction is true to nature. I think it shows
some tendency towards conformity with classic button shading, consistent with
the way everyone dialled back the color saturation.

The extra padding in icons and the smaller button radii really do work better
though.

------
emp_
Another Control Center suggestion
[http://dribbble.com/shots/1109305-iOS-7-Control-Center-
Reima...](http://dribbble.com/shots/1109305-iOS-7-Control-Center-
Reimagined/attachments/140159)

------
ianstormtaylor
What's disappointing to me about most of the Dribbble redesigns is that they
don't question Apple's choices more. Instead of questioning whether four
spheres is even the proper metaphor for Game Center, they just focus on
beautifying the 4 spheres that already exist. Any redesign that accepts the
black and white stripes on the Video icon without question is a failed one in
my opinion.

Saffad using opacity to separate Control Center sections is an awesome
improvement. It's awkward that in the iOS 7 promotional video they say that
"iOS 7 is a clear representation of these goals", and then the first screen
they show is Control Center with the overwhelming dividers.

------
joejohnson
I like the iOS 7 icons. I think they look nice and fresh.

------
ics
Somewhat OT: A few years ago I was really into customizing my desktop and
remember falling in love with much of David Lanham's [1] work. Most icons and
"skins" and whatnot, from WinAmp to Mac OS X, were about maximum gloss and 3d
effects I guess because people were finally free from all the '90s clay-like
UIs. His stuff stood out though, and one of my favorite icon sets was his
Sticker set. Not quite the same but in a way it feels like that style just
'grew up'.

[1] [http://dlanham.com/](http://dlanham.com/) [2]
[http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/stkr](http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/stkr)

------
pocketstar
Winterboard anyone? There are dozens of themes similar to iOS7's and they have
been available for years. Nothing new here, move along.

